# Watched my first Modern Arnis class today



## WindsorMAGuy28 (Sep 9, 2006)

I gotta say, I was impressed  It looks like fun LOL!! It was interesting to see how easily a person can be taken down, or locked up. I'm also going to start taking jujitsu at the school as well(not the BJJ)/ My base art is Kenpo and I think Modern Arnis and jujitsu would be a good combo. I've been out of the martial arts for a number of years and would like to get back into something. I've always had an interest in FMA, and can't believe there modern arnis in my area! Can't wait for my first class


----------



## arnisador (Sep 9, 2006)

Glad to hear that you liked it! What school was this, if I may ask?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 9, 2006)

I am glad to hear that you found a training hall as well.  Good luck and enjoy it! :ultracool


----------



## WindsorMAGuy28 (Sep 9, 2006)

arnisador said:


> Glad to hear that you liked it! What school was this, if I may ask?


The instructor, Robert Markovich teaches out of Mady's Karate here in Windsor ONT. He was promoted by the late GM Presas, and also trains with a Jay Spiro of Detroit.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 9, 2006)

I don't know Mr. Markovich , but I know Jaye Spiro. She brings a lot of experience with her!


----------



## Darkmoon (Sep 10, 2006)

I've been training with Jay Spiro twice a week for about four years now, and I haven't heard of Robert Markovich. I would love to hear about your training as it progresses, and what sinawallis you learn. Keep your thread going and Welcome!


----------



## Tarot (Sep 10, 2006)

Hooray!  artyon:


You've picked a great art to be studying.  Do you have your first set of sticks yet?


----------



## WindsorMAGuy28 (Sep 10, 2006)

Nope not yet


----------



## WindsorMAGuy28 (Sep 10, 2006)

Tarot said:


> Hooray!  artyon:
> 
> 
> You've picked a great art to be studying.  Do you have your first set of sticks yet?
> ...


----------



## Tarot (Sep 10, 2006)

The length of the stick is from your armpit to about the middle of your palm.  You may have to cut sticks in order to get the right length and that's simple.  Basic saw to cut them down.   Some people go by other rules of measurements.  This is what I was taught.  For me, I actually like adding an extra inch to the length.  From my armpit to the middle of my hand is 23 inches.   However I prefer my sticks to be 24 inches.  It just feels better.

How long they last depends on how often they are used and how hard you're hitting, IMO.  For taping I prefer electrical tape over athletic tape.  It lasts longer and doesn't get sticky.  

Good luck with your new art! :asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 10, 2006)

I usually go with 26" sticks as do alot of Modern Arnis people.  I also tape them when they start to split.  I use renfro hockey tape and after a class or two they no longer are sticky.  Good luck this is a great art for self defense.


----------



## stickarts (Sep 10, 2006)

Fantastic!! Have a blast and learn lots!!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 10, 2006)

WindsorMAGuy28 said:


> What should I look for in purchasing my first set of sticks as far as length? I only know to look for rattan thats it. BTW do these sticks warp or how long should they last?



Of course, you should ask your instructor. Both the "about 26 inches" and "armpit-to-hand" advice are fairly common. Rattan: definitely. They'll likely shred before they warp. Wrapping them helps.

You can get reasonable prices on the Net, but can probably also find a place in town.


----------



## Carol (Sep 10, 2006)

stickarts said:


> Fantastic!! Have a blast and learn lots!!


 
So says Sensei Frank, who got me hooked on Arnis to begin with. 

Have a GREAT time.  It truly is addicting!

Also be sure to check out FMAtalk.com as well.  Lots of good info over there as well.


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats, Windsor!!!

Modern Arnis is an awesome art!!!

As far as sticks are concerned, I would say buy two pairs from the instructor.

The first pair use a couple of times and then mark and date as your first pair of Arnis sticks.

Then tear da heck out of the second pair.

Get used to going through alot of them!!!

-Palusut


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 11, 2006)

Great to hear.  Have fun with it!


----------

